
As New Zealand Courts Tech Talent, Isolation Becomes a Draw - dankohn1
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/14/technology/new-zealand-tech-industry.html
======
jacquesm
Already on the homepage.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14112748](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14112748)

